# Waiting for 190 subclass EOI Invitation



## australiaprvisa (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello 

I am still waiting for invitation for 190 subclass, i have submitted on july 2013.

Is any buddy got invitation wo has submitted there EOI on July for 190 subclass.

How much time it will take to get invitation? There is no time limit defined any where.

Thanks. :sad


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

australiaprvisa said:


> Hello
> 
> I am still waiting for invitation for 190 subclass, i have submitted on july 2013.
> 
> ...


*Hello australiaprvisa,*

If you are successful in your State Sponsorship application, you will be issued an *automatic invitation *via SkillSelect to apply for a 190 visa.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## australiaprvisa (Aug 22, 2013)

icriding said:


> *Hello australiaprvisa,*
> 
> If you are successful in your State Sponsorship application, you will be issued an *automatic invitation *via SkillSelect to apply for a 190 visa.
> 
> ...


My agent told me that its not compulsory to do State Sponsorship. So we haven't applied for that. 

Do you have any idea is it compulasory to take State Sponsorship?

How much time it will take to you for getting invitation after submiting EOI?

Thanks for your wishes and help.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

australiaprvisa said:


> My agent told me that its not compulsory to do State Sponsorship. So we haven't applied for that.
> 
> Do you have any idea is it compulasory to take State Sponsorship?
> 
> ...


*Hello australiaprvisa,*

If your nominated occupation is listed on the current Skilled Occupation List (SOL), you can *directly apply *as an independent for a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) Permanent Residence visa.

If your nominated occupation is *only on* the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and *NOT* on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL), you can only apply for a State Sponsored Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) Permanent Residence visa or an Employer Nominated (subclass 186) Permanent Residence visa.

More info here: Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)

Subclass 189 Visa invites are sent out on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and are based on points that you have claimed - applicant with highest points are invited first. For applicants with equal number of points, EOIs with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

Subclass 190 Visa invites through a State or territory Nomination by via SkillSelect means that you will be issued an *automatic* invitation to apply for a visa as soon as you are nominated, rather than having to *wait* for a scheduled invitation round to take place.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## australiaprvisa (Aug 22, 2013)

*Very disappointed*

Is any body get inviation who apply on july 2013, its 2 months i didn't get invitation.

Really very slow process and no update on anything.


----------



## Rider (Oct 31, 2012)

australiaprvisa said:


> Is any body get inviation who apply on july 2013, its 2 months i didn't get invitation.
> 
> Really very slow process and no update on anything.


For which visa 189 or 190?
If 190, for which state you applied?
For what occupation you applied for?


----------



## australiaprvisa (Aug 22, 2013)

Rider said:


> For which visa 189 or 190? *Ans. I have applied for 190 visa.*
> If 190, for which state you applied? *>>> I have selected Any State*
> For what occupation you applied for?


 *>>> 261212 (Web Developer)*


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

you need to apply to that state asking them to sponsor you


----------



## australiaprvisa (Aug 22, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> you need to apply to that state asking them to sponsor you


I have checked my occupation 261212 (Web Developer) is listed in ACT. I have one more question is it compulsory to live in sponsored state for 2 years or we can live in other state?

How much time it will take to get ss from ACT?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

australiaprvisa said:


> I have checked my occupation 261212 (Web Developer) is listed in ACT. I have one more question is it compulsory to live in sponsored state for 2 years or we can live in other state?
> 
> How much time it will take to get ss from ACT?


You have to apply for state sponsorship at ACT and it takes around 1.5 to 2 months.
You have to stay in sponsoring state for 2 years and if you have a genuine and justifiable reasons you can come out of the state.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

icriding said:


> *Hello australiaprvisa,*
> 
> If you are successful in your State Sponsorship application, you will be issued an *automatic invitation *via SkillSelect to apply for a 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Hello Icriding,

I have submitted my EOI on 01/11/13 for ACT under subclass 190. When should I expect an "Invitation to Apply"?

And do I need to apply for state sponsorship at the same time or wait for invitation?

Thanks


----------



## Yar (Aug 14, 2015)

Does any of you got invitation from ACT in July? I lodged my application in mid July. How long it will take them to respond?


----------

